# Budgies and room lighting



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Unfortunately my two girls are no longer with me. I am hoping to bring a new budgie into my home. However I have moved recently and the room the birds cage would be in is kind of dark. There is a window but because of the room's position, there isn't as much natural lighting. An option would be to move the cage into a different better lit room during the day. But I'm concerned about stressing the bird out, especially when I first bring it home. If anyone has any advice that would be great.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Can you start the budgie out in the better lit room and let it settle in there? 
After a few weeks, you will be able to easily move the cage from room to room. 
I've always moved my birds' cages around into different rooms and it doesn't bother them. 
Just talk to your budgie calmly when moving the cage and then spend time with the bird in the cage's new location. (Meaning, don't just place the cage and walk out of the room. )*


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Is there any way you can add a lamp to the room? You can run it on a timer so it gets turned on and off automatically and you don't have to worry about it.

There are also bird lamps available as well, but you can't run those all day.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Unfortunately I can't start the bird in a different room. I can use a lamp but that would up our electricity bill. It may just be that I have to move again before I can get another bird


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

How dark is the room? Imo, if it’s just a bit darker than optimal, I wouldn’t worry too much. Does this room have a window? Can you place the cage by it? If so, I think that should be fine.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

RavensGryf said:


> How dark is the room? Imo, if it's just a bit darker than optimal, I wouldn't worry too much. Does this room have a window? Can you place the cage by it? If so, I think that should be fine.


Oh yeah it has a nice large window on one side. so it's not like dark dark, but it's not quite as bright during the day as the rest of the house. On a sunny day it's about the same as a well lit room on an overcast day, if that makes sense. I'm concerned it will affect my birds mood. Coz I've noticed with previous birds when it was kind of overcast and not as light in the room, they were less active.

I can't place the cage right beside the window. The place it would be is the wall directly opposite the window. Do you think it would be alright?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Placing the cage on the wall across from the window and leaving a light on in the room during the day should give your budgies plenty of light.

I have to keep lights on in my budgies' room on a regular basis even though they have a large window.*


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *Placing the cage on the wall across from the window and leaving a light on in the room during the day should give your budgies plenty of light.
> 
> I have to keep lights on in my budgies' room on a regular basis even though they have a large window.*


I was really concerned about leaving the lights on costing a lot more, but I just did some research and to run an LED all day cost like, 1 cent lol. Thanks for the advice. Now to start saving for a nice new cage


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Looking forward to seeing your new set-up once it's all in and accessorized! *


----------

